# Marking/identifying tools?



## M1k3 (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm curious what solutions you all have found for your tools that may get shared. I've been using Gorilla Tape which starts to "bleed" adhesive over time or blue painters tape, which gives up once the adhesive gets wet. I'm trying to figure out a better solution that lasts longer. I've debated having my name engraved or something.

Any suggestions?


----------



## esoo (Sep 10, 2021)

I've heard of people using UV paint to mark tools, so nothing shows until you get it under a black light.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 10, 2021)

I'd like something more easily identifiable, especially for those instances someone "forgets" they are borrowing my tools and let them get mingled with the restaurants tools.


----------



## stringer (Sep 10, 2021)

Cheap metal engraver? Might even be able to do it with a Dremel. Not sure how those bits would work on a hard monosteel but should be fine for most other stuff. Most would work on wood too.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 10, 2021)

stringer said:


> Cheap metal engraver? Might even be able to do it with a Dremel. Not sure how those bits would work on a hard monosteel but should be fine for most other stuff. Most would work on wood too.


This sounds promising. It's mainly stuff like spatulas, tongs and plating spoons. My knives not so much, so far.


----------



## luuogle (Sep 11, 2021)

Colored electrical tape for marking tool handles.


----------



## SirCutAlot (Sep 11, 2021)

Just chip the tip... .

SirCutALot.


----------

